# Farewell Sweet Romeo



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

This is a dedication to my friends Deb & her sister Ronda's cat Romeo. Tomorrow morning Romeo is going to sleep and won't be waking up. He is a sweet ginger tabby who loves being scratched behind the ears and loves to cuddle with anyone who's willing.

Romeo is 19 years old and cries incessantly because he is in pain. He has had a good life, three square meals a day, a human companion who gave him nothing but the best care, love and attention. For the last 18 years, he also had the companionship of his girl Juliet. Last fall Juliet went to sleep and since Romeo hasn't quite been the same.

Romeo and Juliet were the strangest creatures I had ever met, but they were each sweet in their own way. Juliet would stare at you angrily for invading her space, only to be your best friend if you had a bag of Cool Ranch Doritos. Romeo was a lover of all!

I don't get to say goodbye to Romeo, so this is my way of saying good bye. 

Don't fret, Juliet is awaiting her Romeo to come bounding over the Rainbow Bridge, young, healthy and pain free. Together they will wait patiently for their people to come join them, where forever they will live in peace.

Godspeed my friend. 
Love always, 
Rachel


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What a sweet tribute, Rachel. That brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I have tears in my eyes too.

They will be together again. Have a peaceful passing, Romeo... and have fun with Juliet.


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

Godspeed indeed - Romeo and Juliet can hang out with my boys Phantom and Phoenix, and run around chasing butterflies together. No more pain, just sunshine and lots of treats.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! R.I.P Romeo and Juliet.


----------

